# Sticky  The Final Bimmerfest European Delivery Sign-In Book - Please Sign In One Last Time



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The Bimmerfest Sign-In book has a long tradition here, dating back to the days of the Freimann Delivery Center on the Lilienthalalle. We started a brand new sign-in book on 23.10.2007, the day deliveries began at the BMW Welt, and I was proud to be the first to sign the book as the first customer to take delivery.

Since very few members of the forum will have the opportunity to sign in at a future date, I created this virtual sign-in book so that everyone could sign one last time.

*Please treat this thread just like the sign-in book, hence no replies to others' posts. Let everyone have one final chance to have the sign-in experience*

I owe this forum a great debt. I met some wonderful people here both online and IRL, and I'm not sure if I would have ended up starting a travel magazine had I not first began posting trip reports here - and spending many hours answering member questions about two of the cities I consider and have called home, Munich and Vienna.

Thank you for such great memories and for allowing me to share my journeys with you.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

To all the virtual friendships I made on Bimmerfest. all the acquaintances I met, all the adversaries I insulted. But most importantly to the community I cherish, a collective of people that exemplify the rule that "The Whole is Greater than the Sum of its Part". Thanks for the inspirations, dreams, plans, thanks for all the time I spent here, thanks for all the delivery reports I bookmarked. Most of them are on my bucket list.
I am grateful to all that made this forum what it is, from the beginning to what it is now.
But most importantly, thanks to the Bayerische Motoren Werke AG for making amazing cars and creating European Delivery - the best, most exciting and just plain legendary program there is. I am sure we all got something out of it. I know I did.

I am sure I am not going to unsubscribe - I sill see all new topics here. I will miss the program and I will miss you.

Red e92 328i xDrive, delivered 4/25/2009

Sincerely,

dandanio


----------



## cleaver (Mar 3, 2013)

This forum was an invaluable resource on tips and procedures for what will now be my only Euro delivery in May of 2014. I'm sad that I'll never be able to have that experience again, but SOOO glad I did it. As you all know, it's breathtaking to see a car you'd dreamed about for months first presented to you on a turntable under spotlights. A week later I took the opportunity to drive my own car on the Nurburgring, an experience rivaling delivery. Thanks for all your input, and enjoy your rides.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Greeting to fellow Bimmerfest readers as well as the men and women of the Welt, BMW AG, BMW of North America, and Jim at BMW of Salem (Oregon). Hello again to my European Delivery colleagues who are those who did European Delivery.

I originally considered European Delivery because of the savings. I saved a little in the cost of the car and saved some money instead of having to rent a car. What resulted is that I became a long term brand ambassador for BMW and Jim of BMW of Salem.

I was able to see the customer only areas of the Welt (lounge, staircase, and delivery area), get a few things that no US delivery cars has (German compliant first aid kit and warning triangle), and well as buy some aftermarket rubber mats made by German company in Slovakia that fits my model exactly for about half the US price. Having my own car meant that I was not stuck with seeing only downtown areas.

My delivery specialist at the Welt no longer works there but works for in customer communication and marketing for a software company in Munich.

Perhaps we in the Bimmerfest community will someday be able to do it again.

*Dave*
European delivery of June 1, 2013
Arrival date in Germany of May 31, 2013
*Today is the 7th anniversary of my arrival date for BMW European Delivery*


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dandanio said:


> To all the virtual friendships I made on Bimmerfest. all the acquaintances I met, all the adversaries I insulted. But most importantly to the community I cherish, a collective of people that exemplify the rule that "The Whole is Greater than the Sum of its Part". Thanks for the inspirations, dreams, plans, thanks for all the time I spent here, thanks for all the delivery reports I bookmarked. Most of them are on my bucket list.
> I am grateful to all that made this forum what it is, from the beginning to what it is now.
> But most importantly, thanks to the Bayerische Motoren Werke AG for making amazing cars and creating European Delivery - the best, most exciting and just plain legendary program there is. I am sure we all got something out of it. I know I did.
> 
> ...


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

Sad to see the program discontinued. I had done 2 deliveries, 1 in March 2006 and the last in April 2011.


----------



## Carcrazy in IA (Dec 31, 2008)

Ditto to the comments above about the "hidden" parts of the Welt & presentation. My brother and I got to have an excellent bonding/vacation together in the fall of 2009. We took my 3er coupe to the castle photo spot, go to the MB museum, visit relatives near Frankfurt, drive the Nurburgring on my birthday, drive to Berlin, and then tour Amsterdam. In 2014 I did it again + a Performance Center delivery, taking along the other brother from near by.

These for sure made me a brand ambassador. 

I was able to go from a 3 (4) Series to a 6 Series this way. Dropping the program will make a future purchase more likely a 4 rather than an 8 if I stay with BMW.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've done 2 EDs and would have done more. They were my favorite vacations so far in my lifetime. Sad to see the program go :'-(


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Two European Deliveries under my belt, one in 2014 and another in 2017. Drove both cars on the Nurburgring, the highlight of both trips. Munich is such a great city, and the Welt is truly a great place. Sad to see it all go away. My lease ends this year, so the timing is terrible. If it was one year earlier, I'd at least have been able to get a third ED in. Here's to hoping it comes back in the future.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

I was lucky enough to sign das Buch twice. My first experience in 2012 was my first time travelling internationally. I definitely caught the European travel bug on that trip. So much so I returned in 2015 for my second ED. These two trips were the best trips of my life. Every part of the trips were planned using input from the people on this forum and all of their advice was spot on. I never did get to do my third ED, partly because my past ED's were so enjoyable I moved to Europe for 2 years. During that time I did not need a car and was planning to another ED when I moved back to the US. It is sad to see he program go. I think it is a big mistake on BMW's part as it really instilled brand loyalty in me. Now the experience will be no different than buying a Toyota. Anyway, I thank everyone on here who has given me advice about my trip planning over the years and I hope I was able to help out other EDers with my experiences I posted. I hope this programme one day returns and this forum gains life once again. Prost!


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

My first ED was in 2007 when I got the 335i convertible shown in my signature picture. The Welt did not exist those days so the pick-up was at the Freimann Delivery Center. The ED program was a also a bit different those days with no pick-up at Munich Airport, so I got in touch with Rolf to arrange for transportation. My Mom, two sisters and I decided to use the occasion to have a family vacation without spouses or kids, and we had a blast. It was so exciting to go through the process of ordering the car, waiting to travel to Munich, sightseeing in Munich the day before the big pickup, and then the pickup itself. I got to meet another Bimmerfester during the pickup and then we did a factory tour which was terrific. My family and I spent about 10 days touring around Europe, and we visited Prague, Vienna and Salzburg during the trip, as well as lots of small towns and cities along the way (e.g., Melk, Berchtesgaden, etc.) before dropping the car off in Munich and returning home. I rented a navigation DVD from Beewang on this forum and it got us everywhere we needed to go. I will always remember that ED with joy and nostalgia. I am very sorry that the sun is setting on the ED program and hope that some day BMW decides to bring it back. I'm ready for my next convertible now!

CarSwami


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, never got to sign the book at the Welt. But 2 EDs - one in 1989 with my father, and one in 2003 with my wife (and daughter in belly). Sad there won't be a third.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I did four ED. My first one was in 2009 and went with my then 6 year old son. It was my first BMW and was a manual transmission 328i montego blue sedan. I went again in 2015 for a 428 coupe with my son and wife. Third was in 2016 for my wife's 528i (went with her parents) and last one was 2 years ago went with my wife and her girlfried and my son for my current 540i sedan. I'm glad I had the opportunity to do this 4 times. I also did a Performance Center Delivery in 2012. 
My next car may be an X3 M40i and if the PCD is open up again I may do that.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

*2008 European Delivery*

Picked up my 335i Coupe at the Welt in May of 2008. My wife and I thoroughly enjoyed the 1700 miles of driving through Germany, Austria, Switzerland, France and Spain. I am extremely sad that the program has been discontinued as I was planning a return in 2021 to take delivery of a Z4. Hopefully BMW will reconsider.


----------



## gcrofton (Aug 2, 2013)

Super disappointed to hear BMW discontinued the European delivery program. I got my E39 using it in 2000, planned to get my E84 before Jon Schafer gave me such a deal that I bought from him instead. I had definitely hoped to use it again.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm happy to have signed Das Buch on three different occasions. We were going across the Pond every three years. I am totally disappointed this program had to end because it was one of the few times this blue collar retiree actually felt like royalty. The amazing treatment my wife and I were give each time we did ED ranks right up there with all my favorite lifetime moments. European Delivery even made my wife interested in getting a new car. She would've just as soon driven a 1997 Nissan Sentra to death until the ED program came to our attention. And it wasn't just the delivery experience and/or the two weeks driving through Europe. We loved finally owning a reliable car that was comfortable, classy and cool. Our cars were easy to drive and maintain thanks to the great protection programs BMW offered. Without the promise of picking up a new car in Munich I doubt I'll be able to convince her to buy another $50,000 car. She's already mentioned the dreaded "Chevrolet" word.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

I just found out the BMW European Delivery program is no more. My 2014 F31 was European-delivered with Jim's (BMW Salem) help. Tons of fond memories during that trip. Thanks to all those in this forum who had helped me one way or another.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

ktula said:


> I just found out the BMW European Delivery program is no more. My 2014 F31 was European-delivered with Jim's (BMW Salem) help. Tons of fond memories during that trip. Thanks to all those in this forum who had helped me one way or another.


Hope they reconsider and bring it back. Was a good promotion device for us and them. Are you referring to Jim Mannheimer at BMW Salem? I, too, got my BMW from BMW Salem through Jim. Small world, eh! Was going to do another one this year, but covid shut that down toute suite.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

808dakine said:


> Hope they reconsider and bring it back. Was a good promotion device for us and them. Are you referring to Jim Mannheimer at BMW Salem? I, too, got my BMW from BMW Salem through Jim. Small world, eh! Was going to do another one this year, but covid shut that down toute suite.


Yup, that Jim  Even though I live in Seattle, I chose to purchase my F31 wagon through Jim, because he came highly recommended. Everything was done through phone/email and I actually didn't meet Jim until my vehicle showed up in Salem.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

ktula said:


> Yup, that Jim  Even though I live in Seattle, I chose to purchase my F31 wagon through Jim, because he came highly recommended. Everything was done through phone/email and I actually didn't meet Jim until my vehicle showed up in Salem.


Wow! Great minds think alike. I heard Jim was a very experienced CA when I was in the market and workied with him entirely through emails. ED is truly a wonderful experience. Our ED took a little longer route to get home since we drove it around the Pacific Northwest for another 1k miles before sending it on its final voyage home.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

cha777 said:


> Hello friends - former ED forum mod and unofficial tour guide for Austria and Germany JSpira needs our help.
> 
> Many of you have turned to JSpira (Jonathan Spira) for help over the years for your BMW and ED related concerns. He recently helped me with a concern related to BMW Customer Service.
> 
> ...


Can this be posted in a more prominent part of Bimmerfest? This subforum like the ED program itself is pretty low in traffic these days.


----------



## duffy1818 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi All, Thanks to everyone that made this site the helpful and friendly tool it always was. I made 2 ED and they were trips of a liufetime.

We remain a 2 BMW family 11 years later.


----------



## duffy1818 (Jul 2, 2007)

I realized I needed to update my signature.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

duffy1818 said:


> I realized I needed to update my signature.


I think mine is stuck in 2015 or so .... guess it's time to revisit it.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I wanted to thank the many ED Festers who contacted me upon learning of my illness. The PMs and e-mails were cheering. For details on what's going on, please see the GfM that was set up for me here.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JSpira said:


> I wanted to thank the many ED Festers who contacted me upon learning of my illness. The PMs and e-mails were cheering. For details on what's going on, please see the GfM that was set up for me here.


Jon, I've copied this to the OT forum as well. We all wish you the very best, friend.

Beloved member JSpira needs our help | BimmerFest BMW Forum


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Jon, I've copied this to the OT forum as well. We all wish you the very best, friend.
> 
> Beloved member JSpira needs our help | BimmerFest BMW Forum


That is so kind of you - thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JSpira said:


> That is so kind of you - thanks!


It's a flash in the pan compared to your legacy of kindness, Jon.

I sent a note to our friends at BMW PDC in South Carolina to help get the word out as well. They know who you are! They're spreading word. 

Also stickied a thread in E39 forum. One of our busiest forums and home to many more who will cherish memories you helped create.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Just a quick note to check in and let everyone know that I created a "European Delivery" calendar and published it for sale on Lulu.

It largely features photos of multiple cities in Europe I drove to for various of my 12+ deliveries.

The Travelist Europe 2022 Illustrated Wall Calendar - Striking Photographs of Austria, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Italy, and Russia


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

While we can’t plan a European Delivery drive, we can discuss the program and its history as well as little known facts about ED in general

To that end, I created a “Little Known Facts About ED” thread which already has a lot of (ahem) little known facts and info and awaits your perusal and comments and contributions.

The thread is located here: Little known facts about European Delivery


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

1northcar said:


> Thanks for the opportunity JSpira.
> 
> This was my last sign in at the Welt:
> 
> ...


Still enjoying the ride. Looking forward to JSpira's travel calendar to bring back memories throughout 2022 of past European Travels.


----------



## mercury26 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the thread but realize that I cannot sign it. Though I attempted to get one of the last European Deliveries in October 2020, before they shut down the program. My car (M2 Comp) was setup for delivery in Munich but alas I could not get into Germany due to COVID restrictions (trust me a number of us were strategizing). I did take delivery of the car and the window sticker does have my name listed at Tourist Delivery on it. It was always my dream to make it for Euro Delivery of an M3 for my 50 the birthday, which I just had 2 weeks ago. Unfortunately, my dream will never come true on this one. I love to hear people's stories and live vicariously through your experiences.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Loved the ED experience in 2012 when we picked up our brand new 6 series Grand Coupe on the turntable. What a car and what an experience for the wife and I. We were hoping to do another one, once the chip shortage calms down. Who knows, maybe then it will come back. Won’t buy another Bimmer until it does. Maybe that will move the needle!


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Ditto. My last ED was MY17, was ready to go again, then COVID kaboshed it followed by the death of ED. If they start it up again, I'd be one of the first onboard. Wouldn't hold my breath tho. Until then, time to repeat OSD again.


----------

